
OpenSSH and the dangers of unused code - corbet
http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/672465/4c0bced62cb3e625/
======
Kristine1975
Use memset_s, people. The compiler isn't allowed to remove calls to it:
[http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/www/docs/n1381.pdf](http://www.open-
std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg14/www/docs/n1381.pdf)

